# Three outfits in one - patterns



## Judy Young (Dec 1, 2011)

Tops attached Skirt 3.75mm needles Double knitting wool - colours and styles to your liking


For Skirt make 2 as follow:-

Cast on 155
1st first row knit
2nd P2 (K7 P2) to end
3rd K2 (P7 K2)
Work 44 rows
K2 (P2tog P3 P2 tog K2)
P2 (K5 P2)
work 38 rows
k2 (P2tog P1 P2tog K2)
P2 (K3 P2)
Work until work is !2" or to your desired length
P2 (P2tog P1) to en (59 stitches)

Change to 3.25mm work 7 rows in K1P1 rib - cast off.


----------



## Aud36 (Aug 20, 2011)

I love this pattern did you buy it in the UK I have googled it and can't find it anywhere.


----------



## LoriRuth (Apr 14, 2012)

Yes, I did some looking as well and couldn't find the top pattern


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

Aud36 said:


> I love this pattern did you buy it in the UK I have googled it and can't find it anywhere.


http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/New-Knitting-pattern-Baby-Girls-Sweater-Top-4763-20-30in-DK-Easy-knit-/161008463724

http://www.amazon.co.uk/STYLECRAFT-4763-knitting-pattern-CHILDRENS/dp/B0035XBBJI


----------



## Aud36 (Aug 20, 2011)

Thank you so much got it. whooppee


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

You are welcome. Enjoy! :wink:


----------



## Diane D (Apr 7, 2012)

this is awesome.... thank you


----------



## Diane D (Apr 7, 2012)

i see its going for 0.01 - the charges alone is more than the pattern on the credit card - oh deary me....


----------



## Aud36 (Aug 20, 2011)

That was on Amazon. I bought it on EBAY for £!.99p including P&P.


----------



## simplyelizabeth (Sep 15, 2012)

I wish I could find it here in the US!


----------



## defiantlady (Mar 6, 2012)

Here are several free patterns that could be used with the skirt...

http://www.free-knitpatterns.com/detail.html?code=FK00340&cat_id=366 (dress)
http://www.free-knitpatterns.com/detail.html?code=FK00063&cat_id=366 (sleevless sweater)
http://www.allcrafts.net/crochetsewingcrafts.htm?url=web.archive.rg/web/20060114055508/http://margarethubertoriginals.com/newpage1.htmo (Sweater)


----------



## Mountain Mama 44 (Nov 16, 2012)

Thank you, but I missed it. One was unavailable, the other sold out. But thank you, anyway.


----------



## carolyn tolo (Feb 7, 2011)

Cute picture. The printed pattern is for a child's skirt.


----------



## Judy Young (Dec 1, 2011)

The dress is lovely - I shall be starting it tonight!

Thanks - if you know of anymore like this - let me know, the two little girls, Lilly and Una just love me knitting for them. They dive for my bag everytime the see me.

Got asked for a Teddy each - found one pattern and tried it out - now to do it in Red (for Una) and Pink (for Lilly).....

Do you have any traditional Teddy patterns in your records? I have hunted on the internet and this was the best I could find.


----------



## Judy Young (Dec 1, 2011)

Hello defiant lady. 
I did the dress you sent me and I have put a picture of it on the site.
So many people are asking for the pattern.
I do not know how to forward your message on and I hope I have got the link right to send it on.
Lilly loves the dress and I was told she was dancing and twirling round the room!!


----------

